# Space Marine Battles Short Audio by Andy Smillie



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/deathwolf-mp3.html

*Deathwolf by Andy Smillie*


> Includes a full set of wallpapers for your laptop, PC and mobile devices.
> 
> THE STORY
> In the heavens above Luetin Hive, Erik Morkai’s Space Wolves clash with dark eldar raiders, jump-pack clad Blood Claws taking the battle to the aliens’ own infernal airships. But the war will be decided by Morkai himself as he challenges the aliens' sinister leader to single combat.
> ...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

There is a sequal as well about the Space Wolf and a Dark Angel fighting onboard the Dark Eldars ship.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's _Reperation_, isn't it? The main reason why I didn't put that up was because it's avaliable in one of the Hammer and Bolter Issues as well. And, I'd already posted another thread as well recently, didn't want to clog it up even more than I had already. 

And judging by the £6.50 pricetag, I'm guessing it's not a Short Audio. Then again, normal audio download prices are £8.50, so who knows... I could be wrong.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Yeah, that's _Reperation_, isn't it? The main reason why I didn't put that up was because it's avaliable in one of the Hammer and Bolter Issues as well. And, I'd already posted another thread as well recently, didn't want to clog it up even more than I had already.
> 
> And judging by the £6.50 pricetag, I'm guessing it's not a Short Audio. Then again, normal audio download prices are £8.50, so who knows... I could be wrong.


That's cool, just thought I'd mention it for people who might have missed that.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Listened to it a few days back. Its pretty much bolter porn from start to end, but I found it to be a rather enjoyable half hour of butchery.


----------

